# This. Is. Mafia. (Innocents Win)



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2012)

Generic Mafia

Rules:

>> Abstains anyday, everyday
>> Forty-eight hours is the standard for days and nights. If a majority has not been reached by the deadline, no lynchings will happen.
> And yes, that means you'll need a majority to lynch someone.
>> Dead people are able to post, however, they cannot lynch anyone.
>> Out of thread communication is allowed.


Please wait for the role PMs. Then the night shall start.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Night Zero)*

*All role PMs sent. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Night Zero)*

I may not be on for a while after this, so I'll start day now


The towns people wake up to find Mai dead. Nothing else is known.

*Mai's dead. She was innocent*

*48 hours for night actions, or sometime close to that*


Oh, and a rule I forgot to mention in the rules: Modkills will not happen, and any night actions not sent it will not be randomized. They'll just be... not sent in.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Also, remember, dead people can talk, so Mai's still able to speak in this game.


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

... Okay! Since no one's going to speak up saying they killed me, I might as well take the lead in discussion. Since all of you know I'm innocent, I'd like you to PM me your roles. We'll see where to go from there.

Otherwise, well, this is a rather plain mafia kill from what I see. Not that surprising.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

I'm cool with that.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Mai's idea works, since she's confirmed via GM as innocent.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Soooo, do we have any sort of verdict, or.....?

I mean, are people actually sending this in? Who has/haven't?


----------



## Mai (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

So far, only Shizui and Squirrel haven't sent their roles in--and it's nothing personal, but I think you might need to be lynched. I'll explain if/when I get the other two to speak up.


----------



## yiran (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

*Squirrel*

Unless something happens.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

I agree. I think it is safe to say that the two who didn't message Mai, and maybe Zero since she brought him into this, are mafia.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Hrmm... The next time I make a deadpost mafia, I won't say alignments. 


Anyway, with eight players, five votes are needed for a majority to be reached.

*Squirrel:* yiran

*Players who have not voted yet:* Gym Leader Shizui, Flora, Zero Moment, Phantom, Squirrel, Kinova, yiran, Vehement Mustelid 


Since there's only one vote, a majority of one must be reached for Squirrel to be lynched. So, if you guys just want to lynch Squirrel, don't lynch her, because, if yiran keeps his/her vote, she'll be lynched either way.

A reminder that in four hours, the day phase will end.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Wait. I received a PM from Squirrel saying she has a family emergency, so she'll need someone to take her role. So that's the reason she didn't send her role to Mai.

So... Anyone care to take her role?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Well, in that case, lynch *Gym Leader Shizui*.


----------



## Mai (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

I have reason to guess Shizui's role, even if he doesn't confirm it--please don't. Squirrel would be fine, though.


----------



## Zexion (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*



Mai said:


> So far, only Shizui and Squirrel haven't sent their roles in--and it's nothing personal, but I think you might need to be lynched. I'll explain if/when I get the other two to speak up.


um... yea about that. i haven't been on in awhile, and am just now reading the posts thus far. give me a minute mai, please.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

I gotta say *abstain*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day One)*

Since there is no majority, the day ends with no lynchings.


*[Night 1 start]*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Night One)*

I'm just going to make the nights and days twenty four hours from now on.

Everyone finds the dead body of Phantom. 

*Phantom is dead. She was a player.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Wait, so now you're not giving us the alignments? Okay, well Phantom was most likely innocent, unless it was a vig kill, but I kind of doubt that. 

So from what I can gather, Squirrel is definitely mafia. 

Lynch *Squirrel*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

I'm cool with *Squirrel*


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

I will tell you I was innocent, and I was the flipping inspector. I highly suggest lynching Flora because she came back as 'third party'. (inspected her last night via request from Mai)

Whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Well, the first party would be the Town, the second would be the Scum, and the third would be either self-aligned or something akin to the Cult.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Their are only two alignments, innocent and mafia. Cult would come back as mafia. ANYTHING anti town is mafia. The fact that she is something not innocent means she needs to DIE A BRUTAL DEATH.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Alien, perhaps? I would be wary of that.

I know alien usually shows up as innocent while activated alien shows up as mafia, but I guess it differs with the GM.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Phantom said:


> I will tell you I was innocent, and I was the flipping inspector. I highly suggest lynching Flora because she came back as 'third party'. (inspected her last night via request from Mai)
> 
> Whatever the fuck that means.


Oh, excellent. I was hoping you'd say that.

I know Flora's role--she's harmless for now, from what I can tell. She claimed as third party instead of innocent because, well... 



> Your inactiveness will be useful in this game!
> 
> Every night, you'll be safe from any night actions targeted against you, but only if you don't post on the day before the night phase. (Night Zero will be a freebie, so you're safe from night actions on Night Zero)
> 
> ...


I'm not worried. As long as her win doesn't take away from ours, she's not that important and lynching her wouldn't do that much. Tomorrow, maybe.

You know what isn't harmless, though? A fake inspector. Vehement Mustelid claimed inspector and never responded to my request for information on Flora; he claimed late, too, so I'm fairly certain he's mafia.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Well, that works. I'm confirmed as the dead inspector cause how in the hell would I know Flora was this 'third party'? Good work team dead people.

EDIT: Also, can I mention that Flora's role is the most broken thing I have ever seen?

Which also brings the question of Squirrel, was VM throwing them under the bus or are they not mafia?


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Phantom said:


> Well, that works. I'm confirmed as the dead inspector cause how in the hell would I know Flora was this 'third party'? Good work team dead people.
> 
> EDIT: Also, can I mention that Flora's role is the most broken thing I have ever seen?
> 
> Which also brings the question of Squirrel, was VM throwing them under the bus or are they not mafia?


o/\o 

Haha, Flora's thing is really silly--it's basically rewarding her for doing nothing. She could start sending out mass PMs, though, if she wants to join the cool people and help out the innocents more.

That's one thing I'm not really sure of, but I think Squirrel would be innocent from what I know. Vehement confirmed Zero Moment as innocent; we might want to after him next.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Aaaaaaand that's the ball game, folks.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Mai said:


> we might want to after him next.


What?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

And sadly, I'm dead, meaning no more inspector. 

But, my dear friend GM, I think you've learned the first lesson of dead post games. Never give alignment for innocents, only mafia if you really have to.


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

... To go after. I accidentally a something there, sorry.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Aaaaaaand that's the ball game, folks.


Well, you now, the one formerly known as LS99 next.

EDIT: I just got ninja'd by three people.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Phantom said:


> Well, you now, the one formerly known as LS99 next.


I object to the second half of this statement!


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Relax, I'm dead. I can't lynch you. No idea why. Might be the whole incorporeal thing, or maybe dead people don't have thumbs or something like that. Either way, VM's first. 

And to angry mafia, nyahnyahnyah you can touch me.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Phantom said:


> Relax, I'm dead. I can't lynch you. No idea why. Might be the whole incorporeal thing, or maybe dead people don't have thumbs or something like that. Either way, VM's first.


Dead people can't touch anything, because dead people are awesome like that. (Except that they can walk on the ground and holy crap what kind of sorcery is this)

But, err, you have so-and-so hours before the end of the day, yada yada.

Also, for the second time, *Squirrel has a family emergency, so she needs someone to take her role.* Any volunteers?


----------



## Mai (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

I'll take over for her


----------



## Phantom (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

No me! Pick me!

And geez DA I was _joking_.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

I guess I'll take her role as long as it isn't Mafia
I would have two roles, right?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 22, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

And GMs can't joke? Boy, do I feel sad. ;^;

I'm just going to go by RNG, so...

Phantom gets the role if she wants it


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Whoah, I was joking. I mean, Mai asked first.


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

I was just joking, too.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Well you two are the only dead people, so I don't care if you guys were joking, one of you gets the role. >:(


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

*Nose goes*


----------



## Mai (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

... Sure, I'll take it.

Does this mean I'm alive?


----------



## yiran (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

"A player" O_O

Leads, Mai?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



yiran said:


> "A player" O_O
> 
> Leads, Mai?


Seriously?


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



yiran said:


> "A player" O_O
> 
> Leads, Mai?


You... did read the thread right?

Let me sum it up. I am confirmed innocent and undead inspector. Flora has a broken and useless role. VM is scum, maybe LS99. Squirrel is taking leave of the game due to irl stuffs and her role is being given to Mai who is now undead of the hopefully non-sparkly type. 

Summary of the summary: Vote to lynch VM.

Failure to do so will result in my ghost hovering over you singing ghostbusters and sneering at you for the entirety of the game/all of time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

If I somehow survive this round because the only active players are dead, you all should feel ashamed :/

Oh, and I'm changing my vote to *Flora* because Squirrel will be removed anyway.


----------



## yiran (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Crap, I only looked at the first page when responding. I am so sorry for being so stupid.

*Lynch Vehement Mustelid*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

*VM*

I still don't understand why I'm under suspicion -_-


----------



## Zexion (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

*vm*

*whispers to zero moment* they be hatin'


----------



## Kinova (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

Poopity poop I've missed everything. *VM*!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

*VM*!

Being a talking corpse is more fun anyway :/


----------



## Phantom (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> *VM*!
> 
> Being a talking corpse is more fun anyway :/


To spread your mafia LIES!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Day Two)*

VM is lynched. He dies. He was a player.

Also, just screw it, no one gets Squirrel's role.

24 hours for night thingamadoos.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: This. Is. Mafia. (Night Two)*

Everyone walks out to see the dead corpse of Squirrel. Her soul left the game, and due to the GM not wanting to get confused, Squirrel's dead.

WHAT'S THIS?! The Mafia's dead! Innocents win. Kthxbai


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 26, 2012)

Well that was anticlimactic


----------



## Zexion (Jun 26, 2012)

Zero Moment said:


> Well that was anticlimactic


yes


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2012)

... Well, I guess that's pretty cool. Sort of.


----------



## yiran (Jun 27, 2012)

Role list, please?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2012)

Mafia:

Vehement Mustelid
Squirrel


Innocents:

Everyone else


Yeah, I couldn't very well give Mai the role, since everyone PMed her their roles, making her ultimate kill.

And... I'm just gonna make another deadpost, and this time, I'll remember my mistakes.


----------



## yiran (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, I was talking more of individual role rather than faction, but eh.

And I think it's called a stump. (Thanks to Colours)


----------



## Zexion (Jun 27, 2012)

I were a Fishing Brother!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry, I posted after you did, and I just now noticed it yiran. ^^"

Roles:

Shizui: Fishing Brother
Zero Moment: Fishing Brother
Mai: Vig
Phantom: Inspector (Or "Insepctor", since I misspelled it the first time)
Kinova: Alien
yiran: Healer
Flora: The awesome role with no name 
Vehement Mustelid: Mafia
Squirrel: Mafia


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2012)

yiran said:


> Well, I was talking more of individual role rather than faction, but eh.
> 
> And I think it's called a stump. (Thanks to Colours)


Assuming everyone innocent gave me their actual role, I can supply that.

Shizui - Fishing brother, Zero Moment
Flora - That weird third-party thing
Mai - Vigilante
Zero Moment - Fishing brother, Shizui
Phantom - Inspector
Squirrel - Mafia
Kinova - Mayor
yiran - Doctor
Vehement Mustelid - Mafia

EDIT: Oh. Kinova's claim was really good, in retrospect; assuming she could get herself killed, I was planning to set up a tie-based situation in which she would die if she wasn't mayor.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 27, 2012)

... what's a "The awesome role with no name"?


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> ... what's a "The awesome role with no name"?


"Your inactiveness will be useful in this game!

Every night, you'll be safe from any night actions targeted against you, but only if you don't post on the day before the night phase. (Night Zero will be a freebie, so you're safe from night actions on Night Zero)

You win when a) You survive the game, and b) You don't post at all.

You are still eligible to be lynched, however.

Your alignment is Third-Party, and you show up as such when inspected."

That one.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 27, 2012)

... that's a stupid role.

I _broke character_ to say that role is ridiculous. _what_

you can't be serious, can you


----------



## Flora (Jun 27, 2012)

I was literally all "I'm going to be ~active~ in a game for once - what

what

_what"
_
I was SO ANGRY

also fuck yes i can finally post


----------



## Mai (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, at least you won too!


----------



## Kinova (Jun 27, 2012)

Not to burst my own bubble or anything but I actually was the mayor...? Unless there was a mistake with the roles and I've unknowingly been alien spawn this entire time, haha.

'You are the Mayor. Every day phase, your vote counts for two.

You are innocent aligned, and you win when the mafia's dead and the innocents win.'


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2012)

sreservoir said:


> ... that's a stupid role.
> 
> I _broke character_ to say that role is ridiculous. _what_
> 
> you can't be serious, can you


Shut up res. It might be stupid, but you don't have to blatantly say it in a mafia game _that you weren't even in_. Just _get the fuck out_.


Anyway, I could of sworn Kinova was alien... ):


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 27, 2012)

the role goes, hope you don't get randlynched. also, hope you don't get policylynched for not saying anything. also, hope you don't get inspected as third party and get lynched there. also, hope you don't end up alone with the mafia and get lynched then. if you _do_ get to the lynching block, you can't do anything, because your two options are a) say nothing and die by being killed, b) lose your victory condition by saying something; i.e. it's out of options once something it by its role can have no control over (because it can't say anything without losing its victory condition). nor does it have any power outside the day game -- it has no choice in night action.

to be sure, it can pull some strings in private discussion, but with no active powers, it'll have quite a bit of difficulty showing that it isn't mafia to the innocents -- and to the mafia, revealing its role makes it easier to get rid of. (not revealing its role is a no information.)

no, that's pretty much objectively a ridiculous and horrible role. this is a public service announcement.

that ought to be all.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 27, 2012)

I have to agree with res. I mean I inspected her and got third party, and I was all for the lynching, if it wasn't for Mai... yeah, but its over.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 27, 2012)

If it wasn't because of Mai, you wouldn't have inspected her in the first place. And the innocents get rid of mafia, not third party. The way I do things, third party win on their own and they don't take away anyone else's wins.

She wouldn't have posted anyway: It fits her because she's never posts (Except now she decided to, which is at the worst of times). If it didn't have that handicap, it'd be an overpowered role. It's like saying Paranoid Cop's a terrible role (... It is, but it'suseful in those "Four-different-inspector-and-one-mafia" games).

Now _go away res_. You're not apart of this game. >:(


inb4 everyone tries to defend res


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 27, 2012)

but res is res and if we did not have a res to res who would res?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 28, 2012)

nope res shouldn't be posting in a game that he's not even in just to criticise somebody


----------



## Phantom (Jun 28, 2012)

No its a terrible role. We should be promoting activity... and how do you know I wouldn't have inspected Flora? You're not me. Look it shouldn't matter, the game is over... but yeah that. Role was pretty unfair and never use that again is my suggestion.


----------

